# How to make a jerk set up



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

How do you fellas make your jerk cord set up? I have no idea how to do it and its bugging me lol. If any of you know any directions it would be greatly apreeciated! Thanks everyone.


----------



## cooter (Jul 16, 2003)

I've seen some catalogs that sell premade jerk set ups. What we do is find a bush or small tree in the water and tie tangle free decoy line to it hook a couple of decoys to it and run it into the blind. This works great for us. If you dont have a bush or tree to tie it to you can place a branch in the mud and use that. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dan Bueide (Jul 1, 2002)

How to make a jerk set up? I usually step on his nuts. Sorry :wink:


----------



## Cedar Creek (Sep 15, 2003)

We use these in the south alot and they are deadly...

Get a long length of line and tie one end to a bungie cord or some surgical tubing. We use surgical tubing. Tie a short length of line to the other end of the surgical tubing. Make about three loops in the long end of the line kinda near the area where the line is tied to the surgical tubing or bungie. Hook a decoy to each loop. Make sure the loops are about 1 1/2 feet apart. There you have it... a jerk string.

When you go to use it, tie or hook the short end to a tree or you can drive a post with a eye bolt screwed into it into the bed of whatever water you are hunting and then attach the short end to the eye bolt.

Run the long end of the line into the blind or where you are set up. Pull the line almost tight and then when you want to make the ducks to move, pull the line back and forth and the bungie will keep it back and forthin, making the decoys move around as little or much as you want.


----------



## Brett_Neffendorf (Oct 6, 2003)

Thanks for the help, I plan on using the info.


----------

